# I ordered my cart!



## Abby P (Mar 31, 2022)

Finally went for it, I ordered the Kingston with motorcycle tires and C springs. Fingers crossed it's a better fit than the Hyperbike.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 31, 2022)

Abby P said:


> Finally went for it, I ordered the Kingston with motorcycle tires and C springs. Fingers crossed it's a better fit than the Hyperbike.


The C springs with the motorcycle tires are a comfortable ride and the cart is light weight. I think you will like it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2022)

How exciting!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 31, 2022)

Woohoo! Woohoo! So excited for you!! You’ll have to let us know how it works out


----------



## Abby P (Apr 1, 2022)

I will definitely keep you posted! It's going to come in a lot of separate pieces so it may take me a little while to get it put together.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 2, 2022)

I have this cart, you should like it! The only thing I had trouble with is the leg room (I have long legs) but Kingston sells a seat riser gizmo that bolts on the frame and it made a world of difference.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 2, 2022)

Ha, I doubt that will be a problem for me, I'm only 5'4" and while I do have somewhat long legs for my height they are by no means long by general standards.  Good to know about the wedge/riser though because I might want that for general posture even if I do have enough leg room!

Supposed to be delivered to my barn on Friday so hopefully I can get it put together next weekend!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 9, 2022)

Some assembly required...


----------



## charlottein (Apr 10, 2022)

Oh that looks great! I want one!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 10, 2022)

It does look nice! I wasn't able to put it together today because I was missing some additional tools but while it looks like a scary pile of rubble right now, it's really just a matter of attaching a whole lotta bolts.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 10, 2022)

My hubby put ours together in about an hour, worst part was that he needed a "third hand" so he borrowed mine.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 10, 2022)

A beautiful cart, Abby, even in pieces! Love those tires! 

Cayuse……  ….I feel your pain!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 12, 2022)

Exciting!


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 15, 2022)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 15, 2022)

Is the cart together yet? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 15, 2022)

No, unfortunately, I had very little barn time during the week this week, as most weeks! So I plan to do it Sunday. Will definitely post pics once it's done!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 17, 2022)

Ta-dah!!  It wasn't too hard to put together. Haven't put the shafts on yet since I will need to adjust them to the pony but it all looks good so far!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks better to me than a new car!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuel costs will definitely be lower!


----------



## Kelly (May 1, 2022)

How does Rowan like his new cart??


----------



## Abby P (May 1, 2022)

I don't know yet!!  Totally crazy at work and naturally, after two weeks of constant go-go-going, now I have a bad cold or maybe a sinus infection (not COVID, whatever it is). I was planning to get it balanced and hitch him up today but after doing all my other chores I was done in. It's a beautiful day too! Oh well, hopefully next week!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 1, 2022)

Beautiful cart Abby! You did a great job! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## danettedm (May 26, 2022)

Hello. Just found this thread. I am interested in buying one of these, and I'd love to know how you like it. Thanks!


----------



## Abby P (May 26, 2022)

I wish I could tell you but I haven't had time to drive it yet! Things just totally exploded at work and I'm having to go in 6 days a week. It arrived quickly and was what I expected - not the most amazing quality but solid and what I anticipated for the price point. Seems to fit my pony as expected, I've just put him in the shafts but not fully hitched him yet. I'll definitely update here once I have anything to add but at this rate it could be a little while!


----------



## danettedm (May 27, 2022)

Thanks for your reply. Looking forward to hearing how it drives.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2022)

Danettedm, I have this cart with the C springs and motorcycle tires. It is the most comfortable ride of all my carts and is lightweight. If you purchase this cart be sure to get the C springs.


----------



## danettedm (May 27, 2022)

Thank you so much, Willow Flats. I have been looking at these online, and I wondered whether motorcycle or solid rubber would be best. I was considering buying the type w C springs bc I need support for my back. It's so great to get a real live reference. Was it fairly easy to assemble?


----------



## Abby P (May 27, 2022)

Yes, it's really not bad, it was harder getting everything out of the box than putting it together.  If you're going over any kind of rough ground then you'll definitely want the motorcycle tires in addition to the C springs, as opposed to the hard rubber. The hard tires really transfer every bump. I just wouldn't get the bicycle tires because those can deflate really easily on rough ground. The motorcycle tires are really heavy duty.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2022)

Abby P said:


> Yes, it's really not bad, it was harder getting everything out of the box than putting it together.  If you're going over any kind of rough ground then you'll definitely want the motorcycle tires in addition to the C springs, as opposed to the hard rubber. The hard tires really transfer every bump. I just wouldn't get the bicycle tires because those can deflate really easily on rough ground. The motorcycle tires are really heavy duty.


Yes this...every thing Abby said!


----------



## danettedm (May 28, 2022)

Also wondering what size tire to get. My mini is 37" so I'm thinking the 21" would be better than 18"


----------



## Abby P (May 28, 2022)

I don't think the motorcycle tires come in 21", or if they do, it would be too big. They are measured just on the rims whereas the hard tires are measured the whole diameter. So the 18" motorcycle tires are actually 24" rubber to rubber, and this is what I have and it seems perfect for my 37-38" guy.


----------



## danettedm (May 28, 2022)

Thanks, Abby. I'm about ready to order!


----------



## danettedm (Jun 8, 2022)

Abby and Willow, I got my cart and I have a couple of questions. First, my adjustable shafts seem a little loose when I screw them in. Also the singletree was bumping against the shafts unless I put the shafts on the second hole from the front. I have not hitched up yet because I wanted to address these issues first. Also, there were several places where the paint had scratched off. Did either of you have any of these problems?


----------



## Becmar (Jun 8, 2022)

High gloss rustoleum.paint. if bolts don't tighten enough put a washer on the outside of the shafts. I had to do that with my Frey.


----------



## Standards Equine (Jun 8, 2022)

I just brought home my new easy entry (I can't tell you what brand - I bought it from a local-ish supplier) and put it in the shed. I have Phillippe's brand new custom Mara-Fun harness with Euro collar in my tack room and I haven't had a chance to put either to him yet! Saturday... weather providing, Saturday I'll get him all decked out in the new stuff. I'm so excited for your new stuff, I can't wait to go play with mine!!!


----------



## Abby P (Jun 8, 2022)

I haven't hitched mine yet! The set screws on the shafts are funny, you need an Allen wrench to tighten them but there are also nuts on them, which you can't use to tighten them adequately and frankly I'm not even sure what the nuts are there for.

I didn't have any paint issues but there is a tiny tear/rub in the vinyl seat covering, not in a place where I think it will be a big issue going forward.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 9, 2022)

I didn't have any of those problems. I went to the warehouse to pick mine up and he took everything out of the boxes so I could take a look at it. Not sure what you mean about the single tree hitting the shafts. Did you put the little straps around them so they don't swing too wide? There were two straps that came with mine. I have even used dog collars before on another cart. I can take a photo or a little video of how mine swing tomorrow if you need me to. Just let me know.


----------



## betwys1 (Jun 9, 2022)

The set screws on the shafts are funny, you need an Allen wrench to tighten them but there are also nuts on them, which you can't use to tighten them adequately and frankly I'm not even sure what the nuts are there for.

[BEWARE, MANSPLAINING IN PROGRESS....]
I am visualising a set screw that protrudes with a straight slot or a hex shape for an Allen key. Then a nut screwed onto the set screw shaft.
If this is the pricture, the usual way is to set the allen screw where you want it, then holding its position with the appropriate tool, tighten the nut down on the screw until its tight - so the set screw cannot move
[END-MANSPLAINING]


----------



## Abby P (Jun 9, 2022)

Heh, that's what I thought too, I just don't honestly see how the nuts would keep them from loosening. Perhaps they are threaded in the opposite way as the set screws and that keeps them in? It just seems like the nuts would be able to loosen over time either way but maybe they don't.

Danettedm - is it possible that the singletree is installed upside-down? They are sided and it's not totally obvious from the directions which is the correct way. I had to look closely at the drawings. Not sure if having it the wrong way would cause this to happen but it's something to check.


----------



## betwys1 (Jun 9, 2022)

If you connot immobilize the set screw by tightening a nut, you are not doing it right! <g>


----------



## Abby P (Jun 9, 2022)

All I meant was that you can't tighten the set screws by tightening the nuts. It may very well be true that the nuts will do as you suggest, if you tighten them separately after having tightened the set screws.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2022)

My shafts get loose on my Kingston every once in awhile. Never been able to figure out why! But I still love my cart  !


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2022)

I took this picture yesterday of Annie who is 37" in a Kingston cart. It's hard to see in this photo because I was sitting up in a cart next to her in the shade and thought of your question, but there is about 2" of clearance between the single tree and the shafts. Is the single tree installed with the prongs facing up?


----------



## danettedm (Jun 10, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> I didn't have any of those problems. I went to the warehouse to pick mine up and he took everything out of the boxes so I could take a look at it. Not sure what you mean about the single tree hitting the shafts. Did you put the little straps around them so they don't swing too wide? There were two straps that came with mine. I have even used dog collars before on another cart. I can take a photo or a little video of how mine swing tomorrow if you need me to. Just let me know.



Hmmm I didn't know what those straps were for. Probably won't use them though.


----------



## danettedm (Jun 10, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> My shafts get loose on my Kingston every once in awhile. Never been able to figure out why! But I still love my cart  !


So good to hear. I've only had mine a few days. So far so good!


----------



## danettedm (Jun 11, 2022)

Next question: At first I thought the shaft loops should go behind that peg on the the curved shafts, but now I think they are better in front. How are you doing it?


----------



## Abby P (Jun 11, 2022)

I think the peg is meant to keep the shafts from coming out of the loops, the loops should be in the highest point of the curve. If the horse is further forward than that such that you have to angle the loops back to reach the peak of the curve, then you might need to shorten your traces.


----------



## danettedm (Jun 11, 2022)

Abby P said:


> I think the peg is meant to keep the shafts from coming out of the loops, the loops should be in the highest point of the curve. If the horse is further forward than that such that you have to angle the loops back to reach the peak of the curve, then you might need to shorten your traces.


Thanks for the reply. I will do some more adjusting tomorrow.


----------



## danettedm (Jul 1, 2022)

danettedm said:


> Next question: At first I thought the shaft loops should go behind that peg on the the curved shafts, but now I think they are better in front. How are you doing it?


After losing a


Cayuse said:


> My shafts get loose on my Kingston every once in awhile. Never been able to figure out why! But I still love my cart  !


I had a nut get loose and fall off after a 3 mile ride. I got some locking washers and that did the trick!


----------



## betwys1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> My shafts get loose on my Kingston every once in awhile. Never been able to figure out why! But I still love my cart  !


I looked at the picture of a Kingston cart in this thread. I notice that the nuts used there are lock-nuts - with a circle of plastic pressed into the nut. This prevents them going loose. Even better than a lock washjer, and available at a hardware or auto parts store mear you!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 6, 2022)

Finally got a picture of my new set up. I absolutely love the Euro-collar and the bridle that has a clip over the crown piece so I don't have to pull his poor ears through anymore. But it's set as long as it can go and the blinkers sit higher than I'd like. Maybe I'll send it back to get it fixed... 
Phillippe is still very reactive to sounds. He also tends to want to bolt forward when we turn. He's nearly 3 and is still gaining exposure and confidence. Maybe taking him to a clinic so we can work through some issues would be in our best interest. Doing the lead and drive set up here seemed to really help his comfort. Regardless, I love the new equipment!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 6, 2022)

Phillipe is so handsome. You both are looking good


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 7, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Phillipe is so handsome. You both are looking good


That's my daughter in the picture... lol!!!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 10, 2022)

So I FINALLY hitched Rowan today to the new cart! I only drove for about 5 minutes around the barn, because it still needed some additional balancing. He was super patient for all the futzing and putting everything together but after an hour of it I didn't want to ask him for any more. There's too much weight in the shaft loops right now but other than that, it seems to fit us both great and was quite comfortable for me. My traces are just BARELY long enough, they're on the last hole, but that's OK. So, we're finally off, like a herd of turtles.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 10, 2022)

Yay! Glad you had time to get started! How tall is Rowan? I ended up getting straight shafts for Rocko's cart because I was afraid the curved shafts would come up too high and not balance as well. Annie has the curved shafts but she is 37" and they work great for her. I can't try out hers on him because she has the longer curved shafts, but I was thinking of ordering the curved shafts for him because the straight are not good for tight turns. 

Waiting to see how you like them. I am kicking myself because I sold my old cart with those shafts on it. Should have switched them out first and then I'd have some to try. But on that cart because the curved shafts reach upwards I had to have the tugs way high on the last hole to make that cart balanced. (Not a Kingston cart but I used their shafts on it.)

Hope you aren't as busy at work as you were and get more Rowan time!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks, Willow! Rowan was 37" last time I measured him, he may have grown a tiny bit - so between 37-38". So he's definitely a larger mini like Annie. Right now the whole thing is angling slightly down in front so I'm first going to try lowering the shafts, then if there is still too much weight in the loops, move the seat back a little more. Right now the shafts are on the second-to-highest setting, there are three more holes to lower them...not sure exactly how much less horse height that would compensate for though, depends on shaft length too, shorter ones would change less at the ends with each hole up or down. Wheel size plays into it too I imagine, I have the 18" motorcycle tires, so smaller tires would help a lot for a smaller horse, I would think.

I do have to say though, even on my tiny short drive I did notice that it was so much easier for him to pivot the cart. I started to go one way and realized that it was being blocked by the tractor so I had to back and pivot and it was so nice to see him do that without getting jabbed in the neck!

Work has not slowed down at all, unfortunately, I'm going in 6 days a week more often than not right now and between that and the commute and the barn being kind of out of the way for me, time has been very limited! I think I will get promoted soon and that might come with the possibility of working from home a day or two a week, so we'll see. And I'm looking into finding boarding that is nearer to my commute route. Luckily Rowan doesn't backslide with down time or I'd be starting from square one all the time!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm hoping you get a promotion and some work from home days!!!
Just an FYI- I have the seats all the way back on both Annie and Rocko's carts and they are balanced nicely.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks, that is good to know! I had to move it almost all the way back on my Hyperbike too, so I won't be surprised if I need to move it a little more although it's almost all the way back already.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 22, 2022)

Just an update - I have driven three times in the cart now. But today, I reaped the benefits of several small stupid things I had done (or not done). The good news is the cart is well-balanced now with the most recent adjustments I made. So that's good. The bad news is that I set Rowan up for failure today. I was there early in the morning (not usually when I go, but was waiting for the vet) so I had extra time and decided to drive him. It was going all right, he was a little sucked back and not wanting to go forward at the walk, which is fairly typical. Apparently the two donkeys that live in the paddock next to the arena either never noticed the cart before or just didn't realize I was in there, because a few minutes into the drive they shot out from behind their shed and scared the bejeebers out of Rowan. He bolted a bit but I got him stopped in just a couple of strides and we went on, but he was even more sucked back after that, even backing up once when I asked him to walk on. Anyway, he got going, but then for some reason (bugs, perhaps, the big flies were out) he gave a kick and his leg went over the shaft. He bolted for real that time and I got to experience the "easy exit" feature of my easy-entry cart. Ground is hard because it's been so dry, and who knew grass could give you road rash...owww. Anyway, he went a quarter of the way around the ring and stopped, he'd already fixed his leg by then. I got him sorted out and got back in the cart and just drove for a minute at the walk so we didn't end with the crash. He was a little scraped on his leg but nothing major, the vet was there for his teeth and checked him out quickly so he's fine. The shaft is a bit bent but hopefully I can bend it back good enough.

So the main dumb thing I did is not to put the kick strap back on when I adjusted the harness for the new cart. That's already back on the harness now. The other thing that might have helped is maybe if he had blinkers on I would have seen the donkeys before he did and been able to avert that scare and then he wouldn't have been so primed to bolt a second time, so the blinkers went back on too. Also, wear your helmet even if it's just a minute spin in the ring! I didn't hit my head, but I hit everything else pretty good.

I feel like I let him down, because I should have done everything to make things go right since I know he's already at baseline a little anxious in the cart.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2022)

Holy crap! I’m glad you are ok!! They say the only hard thing about riding horses is the ground, I guess that is true with driving too  Dont be too hard on yourself, you didn’t let him down in anyway, it’s a good learning experience for everyone. Now you know and make improvements going forward  Every time I try something new I already know that either I’m going to get hurt or my horses are going to get hurt, but we all LIVE & LEARN and keep on trucking 

Which reminds me, I should probably get a kicking strap for when I hitch Breezy to cart, he is a little more on the anxious/wild child side of things.… I’ve gotten pretty spoiled with Stormy.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 23, 2022)

Thanks, Kelly! Yes, the kicking strap was a good investment, doesn't work very well if it's lying on the floor of the tack room though.  

I wish I knew whether he had some incident in the past - he's always been anxious when hitched to the cart (not during hitching, only while driving) and that was the case from day 1, I could even see it in his sale video. I know he had rough handling so maybe it's just that expectation, or maybe he had an accident. Anyway - more miles, with precautions in place, and we'll see how it goes. I almost didn't shut the arena gate, so glad I did that at least!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2022)

Omg! I always leave the pasture gate open when I drive, I really should start closing it. One time I was cantering Stormy when he thought he should be done and took off through the gate. All I could think of was if my tire hits the post on our way out, my cart will come to a complete stop, and I am gonna be airborne!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 23, 2022)

In your bike, you might have been OK! Much less easy to get launched in that style, your legs are so well braced and they don't tip as easily. These little guys are so fast when they want to be.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2022)

Glad you are OK! It's scary when things happen so fast. Good you were able to re-hitch. I still have a kick strap a year later on Rocko, because he will buck on occasion.
Hope you can get out again soon and get in a good drive. That will make you both feel better.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm so glad both of you are ok. Scary for sure.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 23, 2022)

Thank you both! Yes, hopefully we can just move on, with no lasting damage (except possibly to the cart, but that's the most easily fixed!).


----------



## Abby P (Jul 24, 2022)

Quick update, drove him for about 10 minutes this morning after a fellow boarder helped me bend my cart back into shape. He was very good. We only walked but I think he would have been fine trotting. So it seems there is no lasting harm which is a big relief! The shaft bent back pretty easily, it takes a bit of a wandering path relative to the other one but ends up in the same place and the cart still drives fine. Pony seemed very proud of himself after.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2022)

So glad your adventure turned out all right and you are both back in harness. 
You think the blinders would have made a difference? Sometimes I wonder if the horse is better being able to see, but then, I think, someone invented blinders for a good reason.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 24, 2022)

You know, I do think they made a difference. I put them back on his bridle after Friday's mishap. I think I agree with Andy Marcoux' explanation of why they help - it's not that the horse is afraid of the cart, or doesn't know it's back there, it's that they have a hard-wired reflex that things following behind them are dangerous, so they are constantly having to override that instinct when they can see the cart. The cart shows up right in the part of their eye that is highest when they're grazing, so it's the "predator alert" zone of their vision. Even if they are not in the least bit worried about the cart, they still have to remind their brain every time they see it that it's not a mountain lion. That is distracting and increases worry.

I had also been thinking that it's better if they can see, and it may be in some ways - but it may be a lot to ask for some/many horses when they're pulling something. So I don't think the accident happened BECAUSE he wasn't wearing blinkers, but still it might not have happened if he had been wearing them, just because his worry level might have been lower to begin with.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 24, 2022)

That makes perfect sense how Andy M explains of why blinders help, but I do think it depends on the horse too. For Stormy, he spokes when he wears them and is fine without them. If something scares him when we are out on trail he immediately looks to me for guidance, he will stop/spoke in place and turn his head to see me. Of course I just start laughing and he is fine but he wouldn’t be able to see me with blinders on. Then I think, well I didn’t ride a horse on trail in blinders  riding has to do something to their brains too since that is where predators latch on. 

Glad to hear your cart and pony are both ok!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 24, 2022)

Yes, I think it may be very horse dependent. Andy M did say he had one horse, a very hot Saddlebred, that did very much better without them, and I got the impression that horse was competed at a fairly high level. So nothing is black and white!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2022)

Yay! Glad to hear he did good and you two can just carry on.  Are you finding the ride to be comfortable with the C springs? This cart has saved my low back bigtime.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 24, 2022)

So far just in the ring (which is grass, so not smooth) it feels great! SO much cushier than the Hyperbike (which had hard tires, plus the way it's supposed to cushion the ride through the frame flexing doesn't work well with a small person!). I also for some reason just find it way easier to drive. Maybe because it isn't so wide? I'm not really sure why.


----------



## danettedm (Sep 23, 2022)

Question about my Kingston cart: My shaft is jiggly on one side because the metal insert that you screw the shaft end into is loose. Has anyone dealt with this? Seems like it's welded to he inside of the shaft that connects to the cart body. I've also inquired with Kingston Saddlery, but haven't heard back. Worried bc I have a show coming up.


----------

